# Komische Fehlermeldung beim Installieren von Programmen

## Basti_litho

Ich bekomme seit ich meine readline  geupdatet habe immer ne komische meldung wenn ich programme installiere:

sh: Symbol `vi_insertion_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

sh: Symbol `vi_movement_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

sh: Symbol `emacs_standard_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

sh: Symbol `emacs_ctlx_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

sh: Symbol `emacs_meta_keymap' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

Das wiederholt sich dann ein paar mal.

Weiß jemand damit was anzufangen??

Danke für eure hilfe

Gruß Basti_litho

----------

## tomga

hi,

hatte ich auch heute morgen  :Smile: 

mach mal ein 'emerge bash'

dann klappts wieder. steht auch irgendwo im forum, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.

----------

## Basti_litho

Ja Super das wars  :Very Happy: 

Man muß sich nur merken: "readline geupdatet, bash erneuern"

Danke !!

Gruß Basti_litho

----------

